# Green poop?



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

DD has green poop yesterday and tonight. She turned 12 weeks yesterday.

Remind me what this means -- It's been a while!


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

It could mean food intolerance, fore/hindmilk imbalance, illness like a virus. Or it could mean nothing if it is just occasionally. Any of those strike a cord with you?


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmmm.... I haven't changed anything in my diet, so I don't know about a food intolerance. She didn't seem to have any discomfort or illness either.

I've never heard of a fore- or hindmilk imbalance. How would I know if that were the case?


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I've never heard of a fore- or hindmilk imbalance. How would I know if that were the case?


That happens when you have an oversupply of breastmilk. Are you dripping/spraying, does your baby choke from too much milk?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Hmmm.... I haven't changed anything in my diet, so I don't know about a food intolerance. She didn't seem to have any discomfort or illness either.

I've never heard of a fore- or hindmilk imbalance. How would I know if that were the case?

It probably isnt' the problem if this is the first time you have noticed it - generally the green poo would be stinky and colic like symptoms from baby. You would probably be leaking, let me give you a link here.

http://breastfeeding.hypermart.net/toomuchmilk.html

Sometimes green poo is just green poo. It isn't a big deal if it isn't all the time. One other thought - it is berry season and berries have a way of making green poo.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

My daughter had this once when she got to about that age and was very distractable. She wasn't nursing as long as before, and wasn't getting the hindmilk. I now feed her off of the same breast for every feeding for 3 hours, then switch to the other breast, unless she nurses long enough for one feeding.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr. Jay Gordon
Pediatricks
The Color of the Day
This guy is THE BEST!
http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Swear to the gods, one day DS's poo looked like he ate spinach and it came out the other end! It only happened once or twice though, probably something I ate. He was pretty colicy until he adjusted to my vegetarian diet. Now, he's fine.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, there was no more green poop in all this time and then she had it again last night. She also had an extremely fussy, screaming night. I had some sauerkraut at lunch yesterday so I'm guessing it was too gassy for her. She also had an incident last week with me eating fresh corn. No green, but lots of screaming and no nursing for about 7 hours.







I'm just going to eat the most bland diet that I can manage.


----------



## Xiao (Nov 14, 2006)

My 7 week old suddenly started with bright green poo--it looked like a color engineered by Crayola. Eliminating all cow's milk products has returned the poo to a consistent normal color. Both the LLL leader and his pediatrician said that food intolerances can develop over time to something that you have been consistently eating from the beginning. It seems this was the case with him, as I had been consuming cow's milk products from the time he was born, and earlier on the poops were "normal."

I am not sure if green poop by itself is a bad thing. I cut the cow's milk products because they seemed to be associated with a marked increase in spitting up after feedings, and he seemed fussier. Also, he was running an unexplained low grade fever off and on. I don't know that it was due to the dairy intolerance, but the fevers have also gone away since switching to goat milk products. Also very little spitting at us, and reduced fussiness.

So now I have about 8 lbs of expressed breast milk in the freezer that I cannot give him because it was pumped during the time I was eating cow's milk stuff....I nearly cried over all that frozen milk, and still have not found anyone who needs it that lives nearby.


----------

